# I've Got Ground Turkey & Chicken Stock - What Can I Make?



## jinkel (Sep 17, 2004)

*HELP!!!*









I'm so busy today - so I'd like to avoid a run to the grocery, if possible. I've got:

- ground turkey meat (1lb),
- some organic chicken stock (~30 oz.)
- 1 medium yellow onion
- 3 small potatoes
- dried white cannelini beans (also have pinto and white navy) - 2-3 c. ea kind

You mamas are the masters of innovation!







Any suggestions for dinner (I don't have to use all the above ingred. I was just listing what little I had to work with - ha ha!)?

_(Let's assume I've got the necessary items to cook with: crock pot or stock pot and the necessary spices, etc_.)

*TIA!*


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I would try a soup. You've got a lovely starting point and veggies to go in besides. My kids like a little rice or noodles in their soup to "fish" after. I keep my spices to onion, salt and pepper for the kids. If your are feeling brave, just check your cupboard.


----------



## GuavaLava (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinkel*
- ground turkey meat (1lb),
- some organic chicken stock (~30 oz.)
- 1 medium yellow onion
- 3 small potatoes
- dried white cannelini beans (also have pinto and white navy) - 2-3 c. ea kind

Is it cold where you are? What about a soup? Or white chili? Turkey burgers and home fries? I love a little curry powder in my turkey burgers. Yum! Toss the potatoes in some olive oil with a little salt and pepper. Can I come to dinner?


----------



## jinkel (Sep 17, 2004)

Hmm...never made white chili or soup before (other than chicken noodle). Looks like it's gonna be an adventurous day!







Thanks for your help...


----------



## GuavaLava (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinkel*
Hmm...never made white chili or soup before (other than chicken noodle). Looks like it's gonna be an adventurous day!







Thanks for your help...

With time difference and all, you are probably already eating.







I should have mentioned before that I love www.allrecipes.com when I have ingredients and am not sure what to make. You can do a recipe search by ingredients.


----------

